# Wind is turning?



## martti (Oct 30, 2015)

Looking at the local 'Leboncoin' buy and sell site it is striking to see that just some five months ago people were bidding their EOS FF bodies for exchange against the Sony 7 and even the Fuji XT cameras. Now there are multiple Sony 7 bodies for sale with Canon adapters. Love is eternal but its object can change remarkably fast.

From my own experience with the handling and user interface of the Sony A6000 I can very well see why people who take a lot of pictures get tired of fooling around and want to just get on with it. Which is easy with a Canon or a Nikon, whichever you are used to.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 30, 2015)

martti said:


> Looking at the local 'Leboncoin' buy and sell site it is striking to see that just some five months ago people were bidding their EOS FF bodies for exchange against the Sony 7 and even the Fuji XT cameras. Now there are multiple Sony 7 bodies for sale with Canon adapters. Love is eternal but its object can change remarkably fast.
> 
> From my own experience with the handling and user interface of the Sony A6000 I can very well see why people who take a lot of pictures get tired of fooling around and want to just get on with it. Which is easy with a Canon or a Nikon, whichever you are used to.


Hi martti! 

Interesting observation and conclusion. Thanks for sharing. 
IMHO there are some things that Sony did quite well with their A7 series and I believe they are somehow showing the future but maybe not until in 10 years or so. 
And all the disadvantages and shortcomings repeated here mantra-like as well as the pro arguments from those that set IQ above all the other system features show, that the average consumer wants to have a convenient product more than top notch IQ. 

I personally would like to have the best of both worlds but I don't bawl around if I won't get what I want next Christmas. 
And I surely won't buy the perfect package, even if only Sony offers it to me. 
I had my deals with Sony in the past. And even if it is the old Minolta spirit in tha camera business behind it, I say in German: "Sony? So Nie!" (= "Sony? Never!")


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the local 'Leboncoin' buy and sell site it is striking to see that just some five months ago people were bidding their EOS FF bodies for exchange against the Sony 7 and even the Fuji XT cameras. Now there are multiple Sony 7 bodies for sale with Canon adapters. Love is eternal but its object can change remarkably fast.
> ...



Sony's roots lie in their ability to miniaturize electronics. They were laughed at when the Walkman came out, but they made a mint on those. Unfortunately, they also developed a reputation for poor reliability, poor service, and churning out endless new throwaway models.

Canon's roots lie in manufacturing cameras efficiently and selling good, reliable equipment that may not be the very latest in technology (unless it costs less to make). This means they sell for less while making more $$.


Both approaches were very successful until Sony beat themselves into the ground with over expensive 
TV sets and inability to keep up with the smart phone business. Then, they went into the movie business, which is also cut throat.

Now, Sony has too many irons in the fire and no cash to keep them all up to date or even catch up with the competition. They spun off the profit making sensor business to keep the other parts from dragging it down. If they spin off the reasonably profitable cameras, what's left will go bankrupt.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2015)

I find the depreciation on the a7 series revealing. Mint, up to date Nikon or Canon gear tends to sell used for virtually the new price less the (20%) Value Added Tax in the UK. I would think that 99.9% of users can't reclaim this VAT on a new camera. This isn't the case with the a7 and a7r. Part of this could be to do with the rapid model updates that, like Nikon, increase the depreciation on the models that have been replaced, though even so Nikons hold up pretty well. 

Whether this will change in time I don't know, but I do find that _generally most_ people believe that harnessing of simple physics to allow them to optically look through their camera's lens is more desireable than doing it electronically. And hey ! Why not have a device where you don't even need the camera switched on to look through it.


----------



## martti (Nov 19, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> I find the depreciation on the a7 series revealing. Mint, up to date Nikon or Canon gear tends to sell used for virtually the new price less the (20%) Value Added Tax in the UK. I would think that 99.9% of users can't reclaim this VAT on a new camera. This isn't the case with the a7 and a7r. Part of this could be to do with the rapid model updates that, like Nikon, increase the depreciation on the models that have been replaced, though even so Nikons hold up pretty well.
> 
> Whether this will change in time I don't know, but I do find that _generally most_ people believe that harnessing of simple physics to allow them to optically look through their camera's lens is more desireable than doing it electronically. And hey ! Why not have a device where you don't even need the camera switched on to look through it.



Exactly! I just found out yesterday that instead of going through the arduous process of finding a spot with no light pollution where I could get the stars to line up with something interesting in the foreground I can do a screen grab from Stellarium Software, put it on one layer and any old _contrejour_ shot of an Architectural Thing or whatever on another layer and save myself a lot of time to play games or watch videos. In fact, once we are at it, most photogenic subjects have already been photographed by much better professionals than I will ever be so what the hell...


----------

